# 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap



## 5000project (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello, new to the site, own a 1987 quattro 5000, looking to convert to turbo! Can anyone let me know what I need to do?? Thanks guys.


----------



## jetta2liter (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (5000project)*

I didn't even know they made a quattro 5k that wasn't turbocharged in 87'. 
It's going to be a big ol pain in the arse, probably easier to sell what you have, & buy what you want. Too bad you're not in Ohio, I have a 5ktq you could have.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (jetta2liter)*

Agreed, they made a 5000 Turbo, why would you spend the time & $$ to replicate what the factory did? You'll come out far ahead if you sell the 5000 and buy a 5000 turbo. But if you're they type who likes doing stuff like this...you are looking at a full MC1 or MC2 swap. That means pulling the engine, wiring harness, and ECU) from a donar car, and transplanting all of that into your 5K. Prob about $500-750 in parts (assuming everyting is used and the engine needs no work) and about 30-40 hours of highly skilled labor (more like 100+ hours for the average shadetree mechanic)... So, assuming you have to pay for labor at a cheap rate of $60 per hour....your looking at $3,000 in labor plus $500-700 in parts. So you will have $3500+ into a swap that could just be bought off the street for under 1/2 that price...


_Modified by duandcc at 11:46 AM 11/23/2004_


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (duandcc)*

http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical.html
Only 87 5k quattro was turbo'd


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (Phatbastard)*

Not sure what you are asking. But the 5000 has been avaialble witha turbo since 1980 and was available with a turbo all the way through the end of production in 1988.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (jetta2liter)*

someone has a 5kTQ??? 4 sale??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (ejust)*

There are several for sale on Audifans, & AudiWorld...


----------



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (duandcc)*

ive got an 88 turbo wagon thats stick you likey?


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (Phatbastard)*

i wouldn't ever trust the audiworld historical sectoin, it's been proven wrong on MANY occasions......


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (birdmanmt)*

Instead of doing the motorswap someone suggested getting the turbo setup of the TD diesel engine and just installing it on the stock motor and it would bump ya into the 170-200 hp range with no mods other then the bolt on turbo.. the TD uses a k24 turbo and boost is low enough to run on a Non turbo motor without doing the headgasket and changing compression.. I forget who posted this mod..If i find it again I'll post the link..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (mrdub27)*

Yes, you can jsut bolt ont he turbo from a TD, but no, you won't get 170-200hp. More like 150-170. The CIS-e on his car can only supply enough fuel for about 6 PSI of boost...


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: 1987 Quattro 5000 turbo swap (duandcc)*

Yeah what he said..LOL i was only recalling from memory but i guess i was a lil a miss.. but hey I was half right..LMAO


----------

